# TSG34: Upgrade Your iPhone to Windows 95



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_iPhone software version 4 is expected this summer and will support multitasking... sort of. Meanwhile, some folks figure out how to run Windows 95 on your iPhone or iPod._

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *

Welcome to the thirty fourth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Glenn Cermak (twitter.com/glenncermak)

*Links in order of appearance:*
iPhone OS gets multitasking... kind of.
http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/08/multitasking-comes-to-iphone-os-4-0/

Palm for Sale
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/916363-palm-sale.html

Run Windows 95 on your iPad or iPhone









*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

There is some extra audio on the MP3, after the show closes and the music trailer, did you intend for this to be there?

.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Yup, we sometimes include a little takeout or blooper at the end of the show.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

TechGuy said:


> Run Windows 95 on your iPad or iPhone


Too funny. I had no idea Bochs had been ported to the iPhone/iPod Touch. 

I had run Bochs on Windows and Linux many years ago. 

Peace...


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I was very skeptic when I saw the first video... I've seen plenty of emulators, but never one for an iPhone!


----------

